# Bionic Eye



## Dave (Mar 4, 2009)

I hadn't realised technology had advanced this far, although the sight seems to consist of flashes of light - so hardly anything Steve Austin might brag about.

BBC NEWS | Health | Bionic eye gives blind man sight
BBC NEWS | Health | Bionic eye 'blindness cure hope'
BBC NEWS | Health | Research opens way for bionic eye
BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Trials for 'bionic' eye implants
HowStuffWorks "How does a "bionic eye" allow blind people to see?"


----------



## BookStop (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, this *is* neat.


----------



## Scifi fan (Mar 22, 2009)

Wonderful! I hope in ten years this will be readily available to everyone.


----------

